# Digital Camera/Camcorder



## Rooz (Mar 10, 2006)

I am looking for a ncie digital camera, and I don't know anything about them....

key features I need...

SIZE - small (needs to easily tuck away somewhere since this will be mainly stored in thec ar)
Zoom - a real zoom, not just a digital one 
Motion shots - need to take good motion shots
Camcorder - Will be using this to record car vids :rock
Decent size screen - need a big screen, lol
Flash - Got to be able to take night shots 

Budget... humm, I dunno, no more than $500?

So far I like this one...



















Canon PowerShot 7.1-Megapixel Digital ELPH Camera 

But then agian I dunno too much about these things, any comments would be apreciated


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Canon make very nice digital P&S cameras. I don't have any experience with the one you mention.

I am using a slightly older version of this Sony DSC-P200. We like it a lot and it had very good reviews when we bought it. At the time there weren't many choices that were as competitive in a small form factor. Now you have a lot more choices at that price point.









I used this site extensively when I was deciding what to purchase. Very good resource.

http://www.dpreview.com/


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

There isn't any P&S that takes good video.

For video, the Canon GL2, I love mine.


----------



## Rooz (Mar 10, 2006)

I mena, it doesn't have to be long vids... mayb a few mins max....


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

It will take vid for as long as the card has space, I'm just talking about the quality of the vid.

BTW, get your card off EBay, the prices are so cheap, I think they're hot.


----------



## 325ic a beer (Oct 21, 2005)

*There's one out..*

By Casio right now that is pretty incredible. Is about the same size as that camera in your shot, but also does an hour of full frame high rez video too!
Google Casio and see for yourself. My buddy has one and is really pleased!


----------



## Rooz (Mar 10, 2006)

what model? Maybe this one?
http://www.casio.com/products/Cameras/Exilim_Card/EX-S600SR/


----------



## dkl (Jul 18, 2004)

The SD550 is an amazin P&S. The amount of details you get out of a pocket size is incredible. Video is only so so, with a max resolution of 640x480 at 30fps. I have its predecessor, the SD500, for over a year now and I'm still quite happy with it. The SD550 basically have the same guts as the SD500, except with a larger LCD screen. You can probably get one for under $400 bucks at most places...and if you search hard enough, probably even in the low $300.

Go read the reviews on the Canon and then on everything else. Almost everyone who's got their hands on one won't want to let it go.


----------



## Rooz (Mar 10, 2006)

What about motion shots?


----------



## Rooz (Mar 10, 2006)

?


----------



## Rooz (Mar 10, 2006)

AS of now am torn apart between these two:

Casio EX-S600SR

or

Panasonic DMC-FX9K

Comments?


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

I have the Canon SD500 and I love it! Video is fine considering its coming from a camera that fits in your pocket, but be sure to get a HIGH SPEED CARD! Otherwise it won't be able to write the data fast enough to the card and the video will say "BUSY".


----------



## Rooz (Mar 10, 2006)

Been reading quite a bit of reviews... so far am leaning towards the casio, just have to find a store that sells it...


----------



## Jay///M (Mar 24, 2006)

I use the Casio Exilim EX-S500. Incredibly Slim.

Image sample take from the ex-s500= http://mikepieronek.home.comcast.net/redhouse/reviews/s500/Images/Car.JPG

Video sample here= http://www.dcresource.com/reviews/casio/exilim_s500-review/CIMG0029.AVI

Everything else you need to know here= http://www.dcresource.com/reviews/casio/exilim_s500-review/index_pfv.shtml


----------



## Rooz (Mar 10, 2006)

I went with the casio and bought a 1gb drive for it too :rock

This is it... (but mine is silver not blue)










Here are a few pics of me messing around with it on my way home...


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

I have the SD550. It's a great little camera and is suprisingly rugged. I've been very happy with it. I'm very picky about my electronics.


----------

